# Iphone silence switch vs service



## Nipheria (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello there, that iphone 6 plus series are broken or its just provoking me? Mine had its silence switch stucked and got itself into perma silence mode. Tryed finding ways to disable it but only program i found required jailbreak yet i could not find reliable webpage to teach me how to. If anyone knows better please share with me.


----------



## qubit (Feb 23, 2018)

Is it still under warranty? If so, Apple is your best bet. Even if not, see how much they charge to fix it - it might be cheaper than you think.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2018)

qubit said:


> Is it still under warranty? If so, Apple is your best bet. Even if not, see how much they charge to fix it - it might be cheaper than you think.



  I agree that contacting Apple would be your best bet ,unless that's not an option.if you're not able to contact apple for whatever reason, repairing an iPhone is actually not super difficult when it's a physical issue like a button or a screen. You can purchase kits online for pretty cheap and I've done a few of them myself they take about 15-20 minutes (depending on the difficulty) and many of the kits come with the tools you need.


----------

